# I went camping AGAINST my will ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been missing in action for 5 LONG days - all because my better have decided it would be 'fun' to go camping , even though he knows I DON'T DO TENTS . I was slightly enthusiastic over our camping destination Wilsons prom is a gorgeous spot , but may have curled my lip slightly at the mention of hikes and sleeping bags ( surely he was joking ) . It was with a growing sense of horror that I regarded the grotty rucksack I would be expected to stuff my designer duds in , and felt more than a little faint when it was mentioned I needed to carry the THING on my dainty back ( WHERE WERE THE WHEELS ? ) . Unluckily for me a bus arrived , complete with an enthusiastic group of my outdoorsy friends - lovely , I adore singing camp songs for FOUR HOURS . We set up camp by a nice scenic river , well at least they put the tents up whilst I painted my toenails on the riverbank ( I simply did not get time with our 4 a.m start ) . The tent looked much nicer with my pillow and blankets from home - I refused that godforsaken sleeping bag relic from the attic . I almost cried when I asked where the bathroom was - I was offered the public restroom or some nice bushes ( and pray tell where does my hair dryer plug in ? ) . Dinner that night was cooked on the B.B.Q - mmmm , CHARCOAL . My first morning there THE GROUP decided a brisk 26 km hike would be a jolly way to start the trip - and yet again those bag things came out - we carry what we eat ( WHO KNEW ? ) . I informed them , that being small required way less food - so I was prepared to carry the chocolate and some water - there may have been some discontented murmuring about somebody not pulling their weight , but who was listening ? I was busy motivating myself with my forbidden ipod . 26km isn't too bad a walk - not when you find some nice hunky tourists , who volunteer to carry your bags because you MIGHT be limping ( I knew I would have been a GREAT actress ) . I arrived back at camp WAY ahead of the others , so scented out the camps general store for BOOZE ( the only way I was going to enjoy the camping experience ) - Josh looked slightly annoyed when he discovered me sitting in air conditioned comfort with a gin and tonic and a few fashion magazines . I did learn something useful on the hike , never splash in the shallows in shorts and expect to hike comfortably without SOME chafing . I spent quite a bit of time on the trip floating on an inner tube in my bikini - if there was work to be done , I simply drifted further up river ( cunning -eh ) . I must say after a few days my tan was looking good , although the others looked a trifle hot and sweaty . There were like a zillion flies - so the fly swat from the store came in handy , was it my fault they only had 1 in stock ? Here is my last handy camping tip - if there are snakes , make the men walk in front of you , venom travels slower in large objects . Oh and FORBID baked beans , most unpleasant in enclosed spaces . All in all I learned ( what I ALREADY knew ) - Princess Sarah is indeed a 5 star kind of girl . Sarah


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
You go girl!
I so do hate camping, in fact never been and never will.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You are so incredibly funny, and sound so much like my sister it isnt funny.

I LOVE camping, although I do like to sneak off when the work needs to be done too...haha not that we have too much work to be done where we camp. There is a cabin there that belongs to my Aunty and Uncle and they also have a flushing toilet and generators. No shower, but we go in the river or go home for one of those.

I did notice you were missing for a while.

So other than all those things you didnt enjoy, did you have a nice time?

Where did your babies stay?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sarah,
The scenery is beautiful. I give you a lot of credit! Make sure your husband doesn't sign you up for Survivor! 
Glad you're back safe and sound.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hate camping!!!!! Hate spiders and bugs!!! Love my bed and house. Day trips or hotels for me!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I would have NEVER gone!! I do not do camping! The pictures are gorgeous though .


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, you survived! A family bonding experience? lol. I can't believe I used to do it when I was younger. These days I cherish my sleep and cleanliness too much, lol.

Love the scenery. Who is that fuzzy, white creature in the last pic? If I saw him in the wild I would surely have to domesticate him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: You crack me up! :HistericalSmiley: I so enjoyed reading of your 'adventure'! I'm with you.. camping doesn't show me anything! My hubby even bought one of those motor-home campers...in hopes of enticing me..."all the comforts' of home was his chant... YEAH RIGHT! "comforts' meaning 'access to TV for him and appliances for 'me"....I think NOT! ...THAT is not my idea of "FUN". He ended up selling it!
I'm a "hotel" kind of gal but after the recent thread on the "nasties" of hotels I'm not so sure about anting to do that either! lol
I must say I AM disappointed in the photos....I DID expect to see a photo of you floating 'up-river" with your toenails 'sparkling' in the sun! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's hilarious!!! :HistericalSmiley: Meanwhile my hubby is pointing at me- "That's you to a tee!" :biggrin: I do not do camping, either, unless it is a nice luxury cabin with running water & electric! So, I'm with you on this one!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: 
I camp - but it's car camping at it's finest and only at places with bathrooms and showers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with you Sara. My idea of camping is in a rustic cabin among gorgeous scenery. And my definition of a rustic cabin is one with indoor plumbing, a lovely porch with rockers to view the sunsets and a large roomy hot tub. A complete kitchen, but only for those late evening snacks and morning coffee and toast because lovely restaurants aren't too far away. And of course comfy king size beds in each bedroom with an adjoining private bath. And wonderful hiking trails that have seen enough foot traffic that it leads you on a relaxing stroll from one gorgeous view to another. No back packs required because you never go too far from your rustic cabin.

But those pics are gorgeous. I hate to admit it but I think I would have enjoyed myself with all that beauty around despite the physical discomforts. And what is that little white furry creature?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what a great short story!!! 
that's to be published in a girls-novel.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

you did make the best out of that situation, didn't you :thumbsup: :innocent: *


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome back Sarah! I also do no CAMP or anything like it that involves no running water, warm clean beds or electricity. I simply will not do it. Kudos to you for trying! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Love your camping adventure story. I've never done the real camping,Never wanted to either. A bit too inconvenient for me. I can however tolerate the motorhome parked at a motorhome campgrounds kind of camping.I neeeed my electric to survive.LOL You sure had some beautiful scenery to enjoy.I could handle that part. :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What pretty pics!!! I will go camping and my hubby hates that I won't try it once. I would just rather stay in a hotel! LOL!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! You must have had a moment of insanity. :new_shocked: I made that same MISTAKE one time in my life. NEVER again. My idea of camping is a 5 star hotel. :aktion033:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

HAHAAH, I LOVED your story!! I hate camping as well so I feel your pain. When I was growing up I used to beg my mom to let me go to camp with my friends but she told me that if I wanted to camp she would take me to a Holiday Inn and let me sleep on the floor. So, its really no surprise that it isn't in my genes now is it? I will take a 5 star hotel anyday over a tent!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO Sarah that was so funny!!! I have never been camping and plan on keeping it that way!! 
Glad you got a good tan. The pictures are amazing!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Lord!! I hate camping. When I was married, we went a few times. We would fish, and cook the fish over an open fire. I would be sick about killing the fish, I couldn't eat it. Not to mention, when you're starving to death, there's nothing like taking tiny, tiny, bites while pulling little fish bones out of your mouth. Either that, or choke to death.

I'm so sorry, Sarah. I pray you get over this ordeal. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bless your soul!!! I don't do camping or ruffing it!!! I refuse to!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

I hate camping. Glad to see you are back. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Camping - never did it, never will. You're a brave lass, Sarah.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

What beautiful photos!! I would never camp. Now RV, yes. We have been rvers for about 24 years. We started so we could take our furkids. We have been all over the US. But living in a motorhome with all of the amenities is not camping. That I could not do!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> OMG! You must have had a moment of insanity. :new_shocked: I made that same MISTAKE one time in my life. NEVER again. My idea of camping is a 5 star hotel. :aktion033:[/B]


I was going to type the exact same thing.........so DITTO!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Hey, you survived! A family bonding experience? lol. I can't believe I used to do it when I was younger. These days I cherish my sleep and cleanliness too much, lol.
> 
> Love the scenery. Who is that fuzzy, white creature in the last pic? If I saw him in the wild I would surely have to domesticate him.[/B]


 That delightful and SWEET creature is an Aussie Wombat  They are my very favorite animal - and yes they would make a great pet , they are rather dog like in nature ( except your lawn would suck , they dig big burrows ). Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sarah, where were the fluffs while you were gone?? They DIDN'T go along on this madness did they????? :new_shocked:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Great story!! But sorry you didnt enjoy it!!


I LOVE camping!!! I love to sit in my bikini all day (on shore or floating in the lake) with a nice cold beer!! I LOVE to take the boat out and let the wind blow through my hair!! I dont mind the "no make up" look or the fact that we dont have running water or have to use the bushes to potty! We usually take some eggs, meat, chicken and a bunch of junk and grill it up on our hand made bbq pit! I just LOVE the experience!!! And cuddling with my bf next to the fire watching the sun set is soooo sweet.....But I cant do much of that here in the city!!! Thats one of the reasons I miss home!!! (most people would NOT expect my loving the outdoors! heck, my bf was even suprised!!)

So I guess a weekend camping trip will not be in the picture for our SM meetup!!!??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Sarah, where were the fluffs while you were gone?? They DIDN'T go along on this madness did they????? :new_shocked:[/B]


 My fivesome went to my twin sister they did not even notice I was GONE :blink: Kirsty LOVED waking up at 5.00 am EVERY morning  Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look likes an albino wombat


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honestly Lina must you find genetic fault with EVERYTHING - the animal was simply BLONDE  Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Camping is one thing I will never agree to do.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to be a Brownie leader and have gone on many camps when i was younger. But that was then, and this is NOW !!!!

I am a 5 star lady and after spending the night at the Bellagio in Vegas last Thursday - I know why ... 

But I think I posted back in April about going on a mum and daughter camp for one night.

Things have changed, the tents nowadays are so much more advanced - two bedroom, high pitch roof .. I was impressed. They had a porta-potty which I cringed to use but I couldn't hold for 24 hours !!!!!!!!!

I was awake before everyone else (ok so I barely slept cause I was so cold and my nose wouldn't warm up - a frozen nose is not a good feeling when you're trying to sleep) ... I went into my car and turned the engine on and warmed up and actually put some make up on ... there wasn't a starbucks in sight for 20 miles or so ...the leaders had a poor excuse for coffee - but hey I survived and it made my daughter one happy camper.

My old skills came back to me - all that was missing was the whip lol ... :new_shocked: 

The mothers wanted to decorate my tent in bling bling but I got a strand of flamingos lights around our food canopy with hawaiian lays - (now power outlet to plug them in though) they tried and they were amazed that I did so well.

A couple knew that I was a leader in Australia and they went along with the bling bling princess joke - the ones that didn't know told me later "we are so impressed how well you did on this camp for a first timer" - I burst out laughing...

It was ok for ONE NIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You must be identical twins then! Which one of the fivesome gets up at oh-dark-thirty????


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That posting was simply ADORABLE....You missed your calling, you should be a writer!!!

It reminds me of the Newly Weds with Jessica Simpson. Nick Lashay (her husband then) talked her into going camping. She took her Louis Vuitton pocketbook.......so funny.

I have to admit, I DON't do camping!!!!! It was the most fun reading your rendition of the camping trip though!!!! If he talks you into going again, please write about it here, you made my day!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I agree with your approach to camping. 
The way I see it, our ancestors struggled to perfect the flow of water and sewage through plumbing. I think deliberately living without it is an insult to them and thier hard work. The same goes for electricity. My clinging to these two luxuries isn't about my being spoiled - it's in honour of the brave men and women who went before us.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Honestly Lina must you find genetic fault with EVERYTHING - the animal was simply BLONDE  Sarah[/B]


Speaking of blonde.... where's the bikini pics Sarah? :innocent:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOME THINGS NEVER CHANGE :biggrin: DOWN BOY - glad to see you posting again . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL Sarah, you crack me up!!

Did Josh dare to use the phrase "Suck it up Princess"?

I have a very dear friend who is engaged to the most wonderful man - they were mountain biking together when she came a gusta & ended up with a broken back ...... long story short - no spinal cord damage, but it's been a LONG road back to recovery - several surgeries later and she is now able to start rehab .... of course it causes her an untold amount of pain, and her fiance, who has been by her side every step of the way, helps her to 'keep it real' and tells her to 'suck it up princess' when she complains - afterall .... it could be a LOT worse!!!

Still, I must congratulate you on giving the whole camping lark a fair go! Afterall, it would be VERY un-Australian to have never been camping in your life!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Camping, ugh! I hate it too. I used to be a Campfire girl and went on many camping trips. I never understood why everyone thought it was fun and I still don't.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is too funny, but what a gorgeous spot if you MUST go camping! My hubby and I have been twice, with 30 of our closest friends who know what they are doing! Otherwise we would have never gotten the tent up, anything to eat, anything to do or listen to, etc.....But even though I prefer 5 stars, we did have fun.

What did you do with the little furry ones while you were camping??


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

camping is fun. sorry you had a miserable time though - you should've just not gone


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The thought of a camping trip may have sounded horrible, but it seems you made the best of it! That's the Sarah we know and love.... :smilie_daumenpos: 

I would go camping in a 40 foot RV....and have my dogs along for the trip. :thumbsup: Does that count?


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is hilarious!! I tried camping one time .... lets just say I had a very similar experience. Camping is definently not for me!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate camping, too!!

The pics are great. Did you take them?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You have my sympathy. Lovely spot but it would have looked much nicer from the balcony of a Hyatt Regency!!!!!!!! I require running water, clean sheets and room service on my vacations!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I echo every last word you have written.... My idea of camping is a beautiful hotel room overlooking the golf course (no I don't play) although I could rough it if necessary.....in a fully outfitted RV Bus... :HistericalSmiley: 

Mommy and the Chloe are *not* nature girls.... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sarah, this is a great picture - so this is a wombat?? Did you see it just running around? Weren't you afraid you'd get too close to take this picture??? :new_shocked: You're brave, my friend!

[attachment=33762:wombat_01.jpg]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pat , Wombats are not scary and they NEVER attack people . They are actually my favorite Aussie animal because they are so sweet . You see them EVERYWHERE .Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm surprised he let you get close enough to take that picture. They must be very used to people.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah Australia sure has some different creatures. Do you have potoroo's where you live? Dede sent me a photo of a potoroo that visits her back patio.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I needed a good laugh and your story was so entertaining! The pictures are amazing! It really looks beautiful there. I'm with you on "no" to camping and "yes" to a five star hotel.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah, you are too funny - sounds like you adjusted to the rugged outdoor life (kind of :HistericalSmiley: )

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Pat , Wombats are not scary and they NEVER attack people . They are actually my favorite Aussie animal because they are so sweet . You see them EVERYWHERE .Sarah[/B]



Now I'm in love with Wombats!! I'm surprised you didn't snap the picture, add it to the family photo album, scoop the little sweetie up, and TAKE HIM HOME!!! He's way too cute :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My husband and I have been married for 24 years and when we first met, I immediately told him "I DON"T CAMP -- EVER!!!!!" He said that was fine that he really didn't care for camping either.

Then for some unknown reason, he began hunting and fishing (again) about 15 years ago. I guess he had been a hunter and fisher before I came along -- how was I to know!!!!

So then he bought an RV and then a bigger RV and then an even bigger RV. He thought that I wouldn't consider an RV camping. I consider an RV appropriate for a dog show -- to relax in during the day between breed and group judging. I, however, would never sleep in an RV overnight or shower in the littler RV shower. I still need a top hotel for that.

We still have an RV but only my hubby uses it for his hunting and fishing trips. I still don't go CAMPING and whenever he brings the subject up, I remind him that I told him all of this when we first met and that I haven't changed my mind about camping since then. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 

That pretty well shuts him up about going camping -- RV or not!!!!!

So I truly do understand your feelings. Princesses DON'T CAMP!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :smilie_tischkante: Why can't men just accept that!!!!!!! :eusa_hand:


----------

